# parmi / entre



## Bert100

bonjour

 la phrase ci-dessous est-elle correcte?

_Nous vous proposons de choisir *parmi* les 2 organismes ci-dessous._

Je pensais que parmi n'était utilisé que pour les personnes....

Bav

Bert

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## itka

Non, _"parmi" _n'est pas réservé aux personnes, mais ici, il ne convient pas. Il faut dire : _"nous vous proposons de choisir *entre* les 2 organismes ci-dessous".
_
_"Parmi"_ implique un pluriel dépassant largement le nombre de deux ! 
_"Nous vous proposons de choisir un hôtel parmi les trois mille que compte la ville"

_Alors, à partir de combien d'items peut-on employer "parmi" ? 
C'est aussi une notion subjective, on emploie _"parmi" _dès qu'on veut montrer l'abondance, la multitude, sinon _"entre"_ marche toujours.

_"Parmi_" a aussi le sens de "au milieu" :_ "C'est une fleur parmi les fleurs !" _(compliment pour une jeune fille).


----------



## Anna-chonger

Bonjour, 
est-ce qu'on dit "_être partagé entre plusieurs choix_" ou "_parmi plusieurs choix_" ?
Merci d'avance !


----------



## Petite-Belette

Bonjour,

"_être partagé entre plusieurs choix_"


----------



## snarkhunter

Je n'ai jamais entendu dire autre chose que "partagé entre... et...".


----------



## Anna-chonger

Bonjour à tous,
quelqu'un pourrait-il m'éclairer sur la différence entre "parmi" et "entre", qui me laisse perplexe depuis longtemps ?
Par exemple, dans les phrases suivantes qui sont semblables, pourquoi on utilise l'un mais pas l'autre ?


> 1. _Parmi _les personnages présents figurent quelques ministres du gouvernement.
> 2. _Entre _tous ceux qui se sont présentés, il est le seul à avoir fait une excellente impression.
> 3. Ce geste provoqua l'étonnement _parmi _ceux qui le connaissaient.


----------



## Mauricet

1 bis. _Entre_ les personnages présents figurent quelques ministres : les ministres ne sont pas au nombre des personnages, ils sont en plus.
2 bis. _Parmi_ tous ceux qui se sont présentés, il est le seul ... : exactement le même sens que 2.
3 bis. Ce geste provoqua l'étonnement _entre_ ceux qui le connaissaient : ils se sont étonnés "entre eux", en se regardant d'un air interrogatif.


----------



## Pure_Yvesil

il y en a un d'entre vous qui connaît la réponse.
-> on parle d'un groupe bien délimité  (par exemple: un prof qui parle à trois élèves)

Il y en a un parmi vous qui connaît la réponse
-> on parle d'un groupe assez large (par exemple: un prof qui parle à ses élèves)

Est-ce bien la nuance entre "parmi" et "entre" ?


----------



## poorBear

> *parmi* _invariable_
> 
> Au milieu de. On l’emploie devant un nom au pluriel.
> _On trouve de tout *parmi* les honnêtes gens._
> _J’ai trouvé un papier *parmi* mes livres._
> _*Parmi* les hommes._
> 
> Entre tous ces.
> _*Parmi* ces tableaux, lequel préférez-vous ?_
> _Quelques traditions sont préservées, *parmi* elles ..._
> 
> *Note : Pour un groupe des deux, on utilise plutôt entre. *


(source)



> *entre*
> 
> À l’intérieur de deux limites.
> _La chaîne des Pyrénées est située *entre* la France et l’Espagne._
> _L’orange est une couleur *entre* le rouge et le jaune._
> 
> À propos d’un relation, généralement de deux. On utilise souvent _parmi_ pour trois ou plus.
> _La coopération stratégique *entre* l’Union européenne et les États-unis._
> _Il y a une similarité *entre* ces deux langues._
> 
> On l’employait également devant un nom collectif, mais ce type d’usage s’est perdu.


(source)


----------



## Flaky60

Je voudrais savoir si l'on peut dire "parmi les femmes et les hommes" , ou si l'on dit seulement "entre les femmes et les hommes".


----------



## Marc81

Tout dépend du contexte...
Parmi les femmes et les hommes présents à la réunion, il y avait plusieurs de mes amis.
Entre les femmes et les hommes, la cohabitation n'est pas toujours facile...
Parmi les femmes et les hommes présents à la réunion, certains n'étaient pas d'accord.
Il n'y a pas eu d'accord entre les femmes et les hommes présents à la réunion.


----------



## Flaky60

Marc, 

Je te remercie pour ta réponse rapide. Tina

Mais quelle est la règle?"


----------



## Marc81

Je m'attendais à la question 
Disons, pour faire simple, que _parmi_ exprime la collectivité, la masse ; en revanche, _entre_ évoque la séparation, la distinction.
_Parmi toutes ces personnes, je n'en connais aucune_ (on parle d'un groupe confus, d'un nombre indéterminé).
_Entre ces deux personnes, l'entente n'est pas cordiale_ (on fait la distinction entre chacune des personnes).


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Bonjour,

Je crois qu'il est incorrecte de dire j'hésite / je choisis entre X, Y et Z étant donné qu'il s'agit de 3 éléments, n'est-ce pas ? svp que dire dans une sitauation pareille ? parmis convient ici ? je trouve que l'on peut dire : j'hésite / choisis parmis X,Y et Z mais pas "entre X,Y et Z". Qu'en dites vous ?

Je vous suis très reconnaissant.


----------



## Comtois

_Parmi _(sans s) est possible, mais _entre _est tout à fait naturel : quand on passe entre les gouttes, il peut y avoir beaucoup de gouttes entre lesquelles on passe.


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Superbe, merci beaucoup ! Svp pourrais-je alors dire : 

Je choisis z entre / parmi z, c, d, e et r
Ou
J'hésite parmi / entre z, c, d, e et r

?

Merci d'avance


----------



## Comtois

Pour _je choisis_, _entre _et _parmi_ conviennent.
Pour _j'hésite_, seulement _entre_.


----------



## roquette

Bonjour,
Après avoir lu tout ça, je ne sais pas si je devrais dire "le film raconte la relation qui s'établit entre / parmi la jeune du sixième, le nouveau voisin et le concierge"...
Je vous remercie si vous pouvez m'aider et me dire quelle est la bonne option.


----------



## Maître Capello

Seul _entre_ est possible dans ce contexte :

_la relation qui s'établit *entre* X, Y et Z_


----------



## chercheuse

Bonjour,
Si le substantif avec lequel on l'utilise est "personnes" en général, quelle option faudrait-il choisir "parmi" ou "entre"?
_Il faut une bonne communication entre/parmi les personnes_
Je vous remercie par avance pour votre aide


----------



## Logospreference-1

Bonjour Chercheuse.

Non pas que _parmi_ serait faux, mais il ne sonnerait pas bien : _on communique entre personnes_ ou _de personne à personne, _on dirait donc : _il faut une bonne communication entre les personnes. _

Mais vous auriez pu dire _il faut une bonne communication *au sein* du groupe_, et de là _il faut une bonne communication *parmi* les membres du groupe / entre les membres du groupe._


----------



## Maître Capello

Comme déjà dit plus haut, seul _entre_ est approprié dans ce cas étant donné qu'il est question d'une *relation*, d'un *lien* entre ces personnes.

Lorsqu'on utilise _parmi_, on considère un sous-groupe dans un autre groupe, mais non pas les éléments de ce groupe pris individuellement.


----------



## Panini_Hawaii

Bonsoir,

j'ai un doute par rapport à la phrase suivante:

Voici la personne choisi parmi plusieurs candidats/ entre


CAR:

Le Petit Robert dit "Choisir entre deux objets, parmi les objets celui qui lui convient"
-> donc: 2 -> entre, plusieurs -> parmi

En plus je suis tombée sur le site suivant:

Prépositions entre et parmi

"Il faut choisir entre plusieurs possibilités"


----------

